# Hello, From Calgary.



## AraK-noiD (Feb 28, 2019)

I am not a machinist, but have found I'm occasionally in need of things only a machinist could produce. It seems that turning to hobby machinists is a less costlier approach to having items made when you only need one or two of them. Looking forward to meeting a few of the members when the need arises.

AraK-noiD


----------



## GlenB (Feb 28, 2019)

Welcome to the group as you will find out lots of knowledge especially in your area we are a little thin in my area Ontario . I'm sure you can find the expertise you will need


----------



## AraK-noiD (Feb 28, 2019)

Thank you Glen. I am just curious where you are in Ontario, I was raised in Oshawa.


----------



## GlenB (Feb 28, 2019)

bracbridge


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 28, 2019)

Welcome!


----------

